# lien direct ios5 ipad



## kaboum (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je recherche un lien direct pour télécharger ios5 pour iPad V1...
J'ai trouvé ceux pour iPhone mais pas pour iPad, peut-être est il le même que pour l'iPhone 4?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Larme (23 Octobre 2011)

iTunes ne te propose pas iOS5 ?


----------



## kaboum (23 Octobre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> iTunes ne te propose pas iOS5 ?



sans doute mais je le télécharge pour qqun qui a un débit pourri et moi je n'ai pas d'iPad...


----------

